

Is it Politically Incorrect to Criticize Open-Source Software? - cletus
http://www.cforcoding.com/2009/07/is-it-politically-incorrect-to.html

======
TallGuyShort
He explicitly states in his conclusion that "whether or not anyone has the
right to criticize open-source software is an irrelevant distraction". Well I
must say he picked a great title! It ought to be "My Complaints About Spring
Batch and Some Thoughts On Sexism"

------
xiaoma
I don't know about the _political_ implications of harshly criticizing
volunteers, but it sure makes those who do it come of as unpleasant people.

------
rwolf
It's not obvious that the difference in computer science degrees by gender is
due to brain chemistry. With the "politically correct" idea that everyone
should be able to pursue whatever field they want without social barriers,
researchers are looking
([http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~rpowell/documents/sigcse204-powel...](http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~rpowell/documents/sigcse204-powell.pdf))
at ways to improve the teaching of computer science.

